# Noisy Water Pump..... Gone!



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

That pipe banging, squealing, down right noisy water pump IS no more, I found a very cheap way to sound proof it and now I can hardly hear it. One might call it a cheap way to do it, but if it works I'm all for it. Take some bath size towels, fold them to fit the compartment the pump is in and work them over the pump and in and around what piping there is, fill every hole, crease an nanny with small rags. Walla, turn the pump on and strain your ears to hear it, your going to be amazed like I am. I figure it's a closed loop system, running on 12 volts and it requires very little or no air for cooling since it's an on-demand pump and runs at short periods of time. Happy Camper again.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Saltshaker said:


> That pipe banging, squealing, down right noisy water pump IS no more, I found a very cheap way to sound proof it and now I can hardly hear it. One might call it a cheap way to do it, but if it works I'm all for it. Take some bath size towels, fold them to fit the compartment the pump is in and work them over the pump and in and around what piping there is, fill every hole, crease an nanny with small rags. Walla, turn the pump on and strain your ears to hear it, your going to be amazed like I am. I figure it's a closed loop system, running on 12 volts and it requires very little or no air for cooling since it's an on-demand pump and runs at short periods of time. Happy Camper again.


The pumps have thermal shutoffs for safety. I've had mine shut down a few times when I've been trying to pump out 40 gallons after sanitizing. You may have yours shut down quicker under abnormal conditions like that, but under normal use it's probably fine.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> The pumps have thermal shutoffs for safety. I've had mine shut down a few times when I've been trying to pump out 40 gallons after sanitizing. You may have yours shut down quicker under abnormal conditions like that, but under normal use it's probably fine.


Thanks for the information, didn't know that. OK, so that brings up another question, if my pump does shut down what do I do then? My Thanks in advance...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Saltshaker said:


> The pumps have thermal shutoffs for safety. I've had mine shut down a few times when I've been trying to pump out 40 gallons after sanitizing. You may have yours shut down quicker under abnormal conditions like that, but under normal use it's probably fine.


Thanks for the information, didn't know that. OK, so that brings up another question, if my pump does shut down what do I do then? My Thanks in advance...
[/quote]

Just wait... for what seems like an eternity when you're trying to finish the project.







But it's probably 10-15 minutes in reality.


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> The pumps have thermal shutoffs for safety. I've had mine shut down a few times when I've been trying to pump out 40 gallons after sanitizing. You may have yours shut down quicker under abnormal conditions like that, but under normal use it's probably fine.


Thanks for the information, didn't know that. OK, so that brings up another question, if my pump does shut down what do I do then? My Thanks in advance...
[/quote]

Just wait... for what seems like an eternity when you're trying to finish the project.







But it's probably 10-15 minutes in reality.
[/quote]

Thanks for the time info. Must have had a senior moment when I asked that question, as I thought about it, it became quite obvious, huh!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Saltshaker said:


> Thanks for the time info. Must have had a senior moment when I asked that question, as I thought about it, it became quite obvious, huh!


No problem. Believe me, I had a brain fart when it happened to me. I was freaking out thinking I'd already burned up the water pump in my brand new trailer.


----------

